# 2004 sunny brook model 2716



## Copper5839 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am looking to see if anyone can tell me the weight of the model 2716 sunny brook travel trailer? I am possibly buying one from a dealer and they tell me that the weight is 5000lbs at that I will have no problems towing it with my Honda ridgeline, the truck I was told can to 5000lbs with 2 passengers. I just don't want to destroy my truck.
     Thanks for any feed back


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: 2004 sunny brook model 2716

You can find the weight of the trailer inside the trailer.  Look in the kitchen cabinets and find a sticker that has UVW on it.  That is the Unloaded Vehicle Weight.  If it says 5,000, as your dealer states, then you are gonna max your truck.  You have to figure in what you put in the trailer...food, clothes, chairs, water, etc.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: 2004 sunny brook model 2716

Hello Copper and welcome to the site.  As Ken said, if your truck is only rated as a half ton you are at your limit with the trailer empty.  I don't understand how salesmen are allowed to tell people this stuff, but they do.

SunnyBrook, great trailer.  :approve: 

Salesman, ***hole.   :angry:


----------



## Copper5839 (Nov 4, 2010)

RE: 2004 sunny brook model 2716

thanks for the information, I will have to go look at the sticker before I sign anything then I guess.


----------



## Copper5839 (Nov 5, 2010)

RE: 2004 sunny brook model 2716

I spoke to the dealer today they said that if I add the weight distribution kit and sway bars that it will take alot of weight off the truck and I could tow the trailer with no problems, still a little concerned.


----------



## OPEPPER (Nov 30, 2010)

Re: 2004 sunny brook model 2716

I would be very concerned. I have towed trailers for the last 30 years and when you get near the max weight it is no fun. I would recommend that you get a SMALLER trailer and lighter, the wind will be a huge concern for you as well as wet roads. There is a lot of potential for a bad vacation when towing to max or over, either your or someone elses. Hate to be so negative but I have made mistakes and hope you can learn from mine.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 30, 2010)

Re: 2004 sunny brook model 2716

A weight distributing hitch just moves the weight around - it doesn't make the weight go away.  You will be severely pushing you load limit, which will wear out your truck and your nerves a lot sooner than a properly match tow vehicle/trailer combo.  It ain't no fun when the trailer pushes you down a long, steep, curvy hill faster than you really want to go!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 30, 2010)

Re: 2004 sunny brook model 2716

I agree and would like to know what he did...


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 4, 2010)

Re: 2004 sunny brook model 2716

Either the dealer does not know what he is talking about, or he is trying to mislead you to make a sale.


----------

